# Cashback Sites - Do You Use Them?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The likes of www.quidco.com & www.topcashback.com

I've been using quidco for just over four years now and had nearly £3000 cashback :doublesho

So easy to use too! :thumb:


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm a Quidco user I'm up to about £1400 now. I used to use it all the time but the deals aren't as good as they used to be.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I use quidco but only recently got into it. I find it quite usefull when it comes to renewing my AA breakdown cover as most times I get circa 60 quid back (even though it takes about 3 months :lol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've only recently started using Quidco as well. Got £109 cashback when I bought my iPhone which was a result.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used topcashback for a couple of years and have a return of about £400.
Easy money for things I would have paid for normally i.e fuel supplier switch, car insurance, mobile phone purchase, ebay, b &Q,all the missus online shopping, oh and there is a detailing site on there too:thumb:
Mine are all small returns but it all adds up, take time though.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Used to use Quidco but don't anymore as TopCashback seem to have better rates these days


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Quidco the last year had approx £100 takes a while only one did not pay though tesco direct quickest to pay


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to use Quidco when I first heard about cashback sites. Switched to TopCashBack a couple of years ago, only had 1 thing not track which was for 80p from Asda... they did get it sorted though :thumb:
I like being able to choose Amazon vouchers if I want as I do spend a fair bit on there and they up the % too if you choose the voucher. Quidco may also do this but I don't go on there any more so I'm not sure.

TCB is free too :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

mistryn said:


> I use quidco but only recently got into it. I find it quite usefull when it comes to renewing my AA breakdown cover as most times I get circa 60 quid back (even though it takes about 3 months :lol


I'm glad you have said that as I'm waiting for £50 back from the AA through Quidco!


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I've used Quidco for a while and had a couple hundred quid out of them. 

Signed up for TCB too but not used them yet.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

I use quidco and for about the last 5-6 years too

awesom esp when it concerns insurance, credit cards, mobiles and Sky/virgin


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I started with Quidco, then Greasypalm and now Topcashback as it's free and seems to track/pay out the quickest. Had a few hundred quid so far.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry please help me but how does it actually work?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

shane_ctr said:


> Sorry please help me but how does it actually work?


Rather than going straight to a site to make a purchase, login to the cashback site and search for the vendor from there, simples. The cashback site offers a percentage rewards of a purchase if the vendor is signed up.
The rewards are displayed as you click through the page.
Sit back and wait at least 30 days for your reward to be paid; 90 days is not uncommon.
I dont use it as a deal clincher though as I got caught out once.
If I took into account the reward on offer (which I did) for taking out a particular van insurance policy the deal worked out a lot cheaper in the end, so I did. The deal tracked so I waited for the payout. Basically it took 6 months but the cashback site couldn`t get my money so I didnt get paid some you win some you don`t. This bugs me. Surely if they agree to sign up, retailers should be lawfully liable to honour this.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I've had about £38 from quidco able tol withdraw another £11 and there £16 on the top cash back account.
dunno how you guys are getting so much cashback


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> oh and there is a detailing site on there too:thumb:


What website is that?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i use quidco and topcash back , mostly the big earners for me are holidays and insurances , often forget to use it for minor stuff like ebay etc

well worth using ..just dont rely on it


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

adf27 said:


> What website is that?


Ultimate finish, they are sponsors on this site too. 7% and they payout
Halfrauds are on as well


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Keir said:


> I've had about £38 from quidco able tol withdraw another £11 and there £16 on the top cash back account.
> dunno how you guys are getting so much cashback


The more you spend the more you earn,simple as that.:wave:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah halfords is worth doing , you can register your bank card then whenever you buy in store you get 4% ish back , dont really like shopping there but its nice to get a bit back if you have to use em


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

do you get pestered with junk emails and spam??

Kev


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

spursfan said:


> do you get pestered with junk emails and spam??
> 
> Kev


no spam or junk , get the odd one mentioning special deals and so on


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

If anyone is thinking of signing up, follow my link and we both win:thumb:
http://www.topcashback.co.uk/ref/redsi72:D


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> If anyone is thinking of signing up, follow my link and we both win:thumb:
> http://www.topcashback.co.uk/ref/redsi72:D


dead link...


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

adf27 said:


> dead link...


Really:doublesho
sign up anyway and if they ask how you heard tell them member redsi72.Or pm me your email and I will send an invite:thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

It was dead because of the  at the end :lol: Just signed up


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

adf27 said:


> It was dead because of the  at the end :lol: Just signed up


Spend well my friend
Get your missus/partner into the habit of clicking through topcashback as well. My missus makes me money i.e ebay, debs, qvc, monster supplements, john lewis ect softens the blow


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

If I *CLICK & COLLECT* a iPad at John Lewis, will I get anything? If so, how much?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Matt. said:


> If I *CLICK & COLLECT* a iPad at John Lewis, will I get anything? If so, how much?


nothing offered at the moment from John Lewis


----------

